# Anyone experienced with Ramelson carving tools from Woodcraft?



## handsawgeek (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi, All,

The next project in the handsawgeek workshop is a piece of furniture (a long hall table) that I hope to embellish with some relief carving on the aprons.

Since this will be my first foray into carving, I thought it might be a good idea to get some basic carving tools.

As with everything else in my shop, funds are limited.

I would love to be able to spring for a basic set of high end Pfiel tools, but, well…you, know….budget concerns.

So instead, I have been looking over Woodcraft's website and discovered they carry a full line of Ramelson tools.

As with most things in the tool world , I know that price tracks quality, so…

Are there any of you experienced carvers out there who have used Ramelson tools? If so, are they worth my time and money to purchase, considering I'm a raw beginner at carving?


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

I don't know, Ed. I bought a small set of second hand Craftsman carving tools. Haven't gotten around to sharpening them yet. Have you tried to find a set at the flea market?


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

I've used them. They work OK - the steel seems good, they take and hold an edge fine. The main issue is the small size of the gouges and handles, which somehow seems to make them harder to control. I think you'd be better off making do with fewer gouges and getting full size. Anything made in Germany, Switzerland, France, England. Flexcut is another possibility. Made from spring steel rather than the usual tool steel, they're supposed to be good. You can make your own handles rather than changing the handle each time you switch tools. 
I've heard good things about chinese-made, chinese-style gouges. Woodcraft sells a small set for a reasonable price and you can get them for much cheaper on Ebay if you're prepared to get them unhandled and unhoned. Someone on LJ bought a large set and liked them.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

I recommend the MasterCarver carving tools offered at Woodcarvers Supply (http://www.woodcarverssupply.com/). Everything they have works well.


----------

